# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  هل أنتم ممن لا يأكلون عند الإستيقاظ صباحاً ؟؟

## العقيق الاحمر

أثبتت الدراسات العلمية ان تناول الطعام خلال الساعة الأولى من اليوم بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم يساعد في خسارة الوزن و في الواقع يسرع الايض، اي نسبة حرق الدهون تصبح أكثر. 

و يجب الاشارة الى ان جسم الانسان يعتبر "آلة" متقلبة جدا، وذلك يعني ان جسمك اذا لم يحصل على الغذاء في اقرب وقت ممكن، اي في غضون ساعة من النهوض من النوم، ذلك يؤدي الى اعتقاد الجسم بانه يحتاج الى تخزين الطاقة، اي عدم الحرق. و لذلك فهو مهم جدا ان تأكل في اقرب وقت، اي بعد الاستيقاظ، و بهذه الطريقة فإن الجسم يعلم أنه سيكون له امدادات ثابتة من الطاقة على مدار اليوم يمكن من خلالها ان يستمد النشاط الكافي، و ذلك يؤدي الى عدم التخزين بل يؤدي الى حرق المزيد من السعرات الحرارية طوال اليوم، وهذه نقطة مهمة في معادلة انقاص الوزن.

و بلنسبة للاشخاص الذين ليس من عادتهم تناول اي شيئ في الصباح او ليس لديهم الوقت لذلك، فبامكانهم تناول كوب من الحليب او اللبن القليل الدسم السادة اوالممزوج بقطع الفواكه ، اوقطعة من الفاكهة او10 حبات من المكسرات.

ودمتم سالمين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا بفطر الصبح الحمدلله  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

انا ما باكل اي شي قبل الساعة 5 او 6 مسا و بضل طول نهاري على الدخان و القهوة حتى بأيام العطلة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا انا مو من هالنوع 
انا الاكل ما بحي على بالي نهائيا معظم اكلي شيبس وبسكوت وبوظة
لكن اكل عادي نادرا ما اكل يعني عادي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طوق الياسمين..
انشالله ع طول تعيشي بصحة .. برافوو عليكي يا عسولة

Sc®ipt
والله هيك ما بسوى عشان صحتك .. بتمنى تجرب تغير  :Smile: 

الوردة الجريحة
احنا ضروري نوكل مأكولات صحية عشان نتفادي كتير من الامراض اللي ممكن تصيب اجسامنا
والشيبس والبسكوت والبوظة ما بعتقد انها مفيدة بدرجة كافية لتجنيبنا هيك امراض

دمتم بصحة جميعاً وشكرا لمروركم  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اختي العقيق الأحمر بتشكرك عالمعلومة الرائعة والمفيدة الله يجزيكِ الخير ، حمداً لله بفطر الصبح ، الفطور وجبة اساسية وما بستغني عنها ولا بأي حال وما بطلع من البيت إلا لأفطر ، وبتغدى الساعة 1 الظهر وبتعشى الساعة 7 المسا وصارلي على هالحال سنييييييييين ومتعود على هالنظام 
اي هو الأكل نفسه الله اعلم اذا كان صحي ولا لأ ، ما بدي اهتم على الأقل بنظامي الغذائي؟؟؟!!

*

----------


## (dodo)

انا مستحييييييل افطر الصبح مش لاني بخفف وزني وزني خفيف من الله بس ما بحب بالمرة افطر الصبح مابعرف ليش 
شكرا الك العقيق على المعلومات المفيدة

----------


## &روان&

*انا بفطر حسب مزاجي اذا كان رايق هيني افطرت ما كان راحت علي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هدوء عاصف..
والله انك شطور ..هيك بدي ياك دايماً  :Smile: 

دودو..
في كتير ناس مثلك ما بحبوا يفطروا الصبح ..بس لو تعودي حالك احسن للصحة لانه الفطور اساسي

روان..
بتمنى دايما يكون مزاجك رايق وتفطري منيح  :Smile: 

شكرا لمروركم جميعاً

----------


## بسمه

ما بئـــدر اطـــلع اذا ما اكلت الحمد لله اني هيك  :Smile:    شكرا العقيق الاحمر

----------


## بيلسان

كلام سليم الفطوووور اهم وجبه .... يسلمو على الموضوع المفيد ,, "فذكر ان نفعت الذكرى"

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> ما بئـــدر اطـــلع اذا ما اكلت الحمد لله اني هيك    شكرا العقيق الاحمر


انت متلي بسمة .. انا ما بقدر بدون فطور  :Smile: 
أسعدني تواجدك يا عسولة ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> كلام سليم الفطوووور اهم وجبه .... يسلمو على الموضوع المفيد ,, "فذكر ان نفعت الذكرى"



ربي يسلمك يا بيلسان ..
موضوعي مفيد بتواجد من يقراه  :Smile: 
دمتِ بود ..

(همسة : اسمك بجنن ..)

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*العقيق

بشكرك على تلك المعلومات القيمة

راق لي كثيراً تواجدي عنا مودتي 
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *العقيق
> 
> بشكرك على تلك المعلومات القيمة
> 
> راق لي كثيراً تواجدي عنا مودتي 
> *



نورتي عزيزتي  :Smile: 
راق لي أيضاًً..

----------

